# Mothers Day



## Caroline (Mar 2, 2009)

Mothers Day is March 22nd, so this is dedicated to all t e Mums using these boards, especially the brilliant Bev who's working so hard with Alex.

I'm getting in early to wish all the mums happy Mothers Day and to give the children a little reminder to do breakfast in bed or get something nice for their mums.


----------



## bev (Mar 2, 2009)

Aaah Thanks Caroline - what a kind thought! I will make sure Alex gets to read this - although he is the best out of my three for remembering and wrapping the presents etc..! You wouldnt think that would you - 2 girls and 1 boy and the boy is the most sensitive and caring out of them all!Bev


----------



## Caroline (Mar 2, 2009)

Perhaps Alex is more understanding of others and sympathetic towards them because of the diabetes? Sometimes good does come out of things we don't realy want and can live without!


----------

